# jeep with joe chan & james crenshaw



## jeepfreak

*jeep with joe chan good friend of james garrett*

here is jeep with joe chan months before he died ...me & my friend drove to california in jan...to buy jeeps & floyds granddaughter (apple) from joe chan sire chan's torch ..dam chan's olive she is 2 1/2 years old pups availble very soon ...heres a pick of jeep & apple ..apple is bread to the bone(the big pichure bellow) ..look at the GENERATION PEDIGREE..... IN my oppion this is as good as it gets !!!
First Second Third Fourth 
(Sire) CHAN'S_TORCH GARRETT'S FLOYD (2XW) ROM CH CRENSHAW'S JEEP (4XW) ROM CH FINLEY'S BO ROM 
CH CRENSHAW'S HONEYBUNCH (3XW) ROM 
GARRETT'S BRIDGETT POR CH CRENSHAW'S JEEP (4XW) ROM 
CRENSHAW'S DOLLY (2XW) 
CHAN'S JAW GARRETT'S FLOYD (2XW) ROM CH CRENSHAW'S JEEP (4XW) ROM 
GARRETT'S BRIDGETT POR 
CHAN'S CRICKET III GARRETT'S FLOYD (2XW) ROM 
CHAN'S CRICKET II 
(Dam) CHAN'S_OLIVE GARRETT'S FLOYD (2XW) ROM CH CRENSHAW'S JEEP (4XW) ROM CH FINLEY'S BO ROM 
CH CRENSHAW'S HONEYBUNCH (3XW) ROM 
GARRETT'S BRIDGETT POR CH CRENSHAW'S JEEP (4XW) ROM 
CRENSHAW'S DOLLY (2XW) 
CHAN'S IDOL GARRETT'S FLOYD (2XW) ROM CH CRENSHAW'S JEEP (4XW) ROM 
GARRETT'S BRIDGETT POR 
CHAN'S CRICKET II GARRETT'S FLOYD (2XW) ROM 
SHADY HILL KENNEL'S CRICKET


----------



## Badger

i know joe chan personally and lost his number does anyone know how to contact him? ive heard rumors about him being dead and i have a couple pups that are his and i was takeing care of them while he was in the hospital. I was trying to return them to him. my email address is [email protected]


----------

